# Packet Filter (PF) Question(s)



## markfisher (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi

I have some questions about Packet Filter (PF):

I moved pf.conf and pf.os files from /etc to /etc/firewall. In my Packet Filter configuration file, pf.conf, I have

```
set fingerprints "/etc/firewall/pf.os"
```
 and in my rc.conf, I have

```
...
pf_rules="/etc/firewall/pf.conf"
...
```
Now every time I reboot the system, I get the message:

```
pfctl: /etc/pf.os: No such file or directory.
```
I went through _the_ man page for pfctl to find _the_ option to specify the new location for pf.os but no luck (I might have missed something). How can I tell pfctl the new location of that file?


I might be wrong, but what I understand that Packet Filter anchor rules are dynamic (Am I right?). So the FTP proxy (ftp-proxy) should not work if I have (in rc.conf)

```
...
kern_securelevel="3" # Disable run-time tweaking of firewall configuration
...
```
Am I right?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## krzysiekb81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi

The pf.os location is defined in /usr/src/contrib/pf/pfctl/pfctl_parser.h:


```
#define PF_OSFP_FILE             "/etc/pf.os"
```


----------

